# System Design questions



## berto (Mar 11, 2019)

complete noob here but after looking at all posts for the past week im thinking my setup might be wrong. I have 6 I20 that i was planning on running on one zone at 12 gpm but it looks like i might be better off running two zones because 12 GPM is what i came up with on my bucket. i have a 3/4" line coming out my meter at 55PSI.

I only want to water my front yard. My yard is 46'x50'. I have the Rotors at 25' apart.

Also is there a good site to find the precipitation rates i need to set the nozzles at? The irrigation site i have been reading is down and has been for a while.

One last thing. would the over spray be good enough to water the other side of the sidewalk?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Irrigation tutorial website has been down for a while. It was a great resource.

12gpm design matching your measurements might be too close for comfort. In the peak of summer at 6am my water pressure drops. The system might not work during those times.

On your design, you need another row of sprinklers on the right side. Those will water the center of the lawn.

The overspray will not be enough to water the strip area. The goal is to provide even inches of water. Overspray will just get a few leaves wet, but not enough to water 0.5inches of soil.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

+1 to what g man says. As someone who has insufficient heads on the sidewalk strip, do it right the first time. But the guy who did mine "has been doing it for 12 years and knows what he's doing".


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with g-man that there needs to be another row on the right that mirrors the left side. Also, the center sprinkler should be a full circle instead of an 180°


----------



## berto (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I decided to do them on 2 zones. I think that might be better Incase the pressure drops as y'all said.

I'm not sure how I could tackle a third drop as my property line is where the concete on the 3rd strip is. I'd hate to put some next to it and the future neighbors have a cow.

I've read not to mix rotors, but would I really need a another zone for the sidewalk strip


----------



## berto (Mar 11, 2019)

Could I run a MP Rotator strip on the same lateral as my i20? Im trying not to have to run a serpate zone for 3 strips Rotator for the sidewalk


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You will need to check the precipitation rates for each. If anything, you want the sidewalk strip to get more water than the rest since it dries up faster.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

If you go with the 2 rows.. just get your nozzles right.

I've seen people run 2 gpm nozzles across all their rotors. If you're doing a 90deg, you could use for example 1gpm and then maybe 2gpm on a 180deg head.

But I'd run a row along your property line with neighbor. Then depending on distance, you may could run other row along driveway?

Just throwing ideas


----------



## berto (Mar 11, 2019)

I plan on matching nozzles to work when I get it figured out. Right now I'll have plenty of good if I only put 3 heads per zone.

If I was to put a 3 zone on my property line I'd be 8ft from the center line.

What I'm thinking is just asking if I could put a center 180 by their driveway to help out


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm sure it's not necessary, but one thing I do with mine, especially strips of heads in lines like that, is design it in a big loop that connects back on itself. I read somewhere once that sometimes heads in the middle of the line don't get as much pressure or something otherwise.


----------



## berto (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks guys for the help. System is up and running minus a controller. Everything is working perfect. I just need to get my nozzles to match


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Awesome - post pics!


----------

